# CC 2012 Stats page & Chat page



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2012)

Guy's

Below is the link to the CC 2012 stats page. It will be live @ 12pm PST. There are tabs along the bottom of the spreadsheet to navigate.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqJjQktZy8GkdFFlSjctandWTmNuSkhrSVFSZVFxOWc#gid=6

Here is the irc chat page. Your work may block the ip, but you should be able to access through mirc or mibbit.

irc://irc.synirc.net/chimpchallenge


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2012)

Nobody is using the chat? I need some back-up against all the poo-slinging that's going on.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

So we are third over all?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> So we are third over all?



Yes.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes.



Thats good right? We also need to be first!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats good right? We also need to be first!



their are some big guns being wielded dude, but we must deff try


----------



## jasper1605 (May 16, 2012)

How is the Conversion tab calculated?  It didn't make sense to me in the CC official page.


----------



## bogmali (May 17, 2012)

Having issues with my Irc connection ATM, once I get it figured out I have a truck load of poo to sling.


----------



## zodac (May 17, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> How is the Conversion tab calculated?  It didn't make sense to me in the CC official page.



(Points from CC Name)/(Points from CC Team)

So ChimPowerUp Points/TPU Points, for the CC.


----------



## theonedub (May 17, 2012)

IRC is pretty foreign to me


----------



## zodac (May 17, 2012)

Have you tried using the webchat? No need to worry about the ins and outs of IRC that way - you just join in the increasingly worrying conversations.


----------



## jasper1605 (May 17, 2012)

zodac said:


> (Points from CC Name)/(Points from CC Team)
> 
> So ChimPowerUp Points/TPU Points, for the CC.



So basically it's there to see how many members from the usual folding team they can get to switch over to the CC?


----------



## zodac (May 17, 2012)

Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 17, 2012)

DAMN! wished I had like 50x 690's! We would RULE this competition!


----------



## hat (May 18, 2012)

need more TPUers hanging out in the IRC


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 18, 2012)

Jumping in 3....2....1....


----------



## zodac (May 18, 2012)

And OP'd almost right away.


----------



## KieX (May 18, 2012)

Is it just me or have we lost CC points? Bit confused why we had nearly 157 points and now around 148; or am I getting it all wrong?

Anyway, hope to bring another 2600K onboard to push my output into the 200K mark.


----------



## zodac (May 19, 2012)

KieX said:


> Is it just me or have we lost CC points? Bit confused why we had nearly 157 points and now around 148; or am I getting it all wrong?
> 
> Anyway, hope to bring another 2600K onboard to push my output into the 200K mark.



OCF's growth has been going up, meaning all other team's points have been reduced a bit (since they can't get more than 110pts in the category, so it scales everyone else down instead).


----------

